# Filling the Box w/ Run-N-Gun Adventures



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope everyone had a fabulous and safe Memorial Day weekend. It's been to long since I've posted a report and for that I'm sorry. This spring was really hit or miss due to so many cold fronts pushing through late into the season and on top of each other. The wind could never decide which way it wanted to howl from, but howling never the less. Hopefully the last major temperature dropping front came through about 10 days ago and the summer patterns will start to hold. This past week and weekend the guys really put together some great boxes with customers while wading with croaker. When the tide moved the fish fed well and when they went slack, then the fishing turned to a grind. Over the weekend the tide really didn't move much till later in the morning and "grey suits" seemed to arrive between 11am-noon everyday like a dinner bell. During the week the guys were almost done by then and didn't have any troubles with them. Over the weekend that was a different story and they ate well Sat and Sun. If this continues, then we'll be pulling the PVC pipes back out to put our fish in. Our area and most of Texas is finally getting a good spring rain that'll help flush out the rivers and back lakes while dumping some much needed fresh water into our bay systems. Enjoy the pictures and below are the few remaining dates that we have open during June. If you want in on the action then I need to hear from you ASAP!

*NICK*
June 18 & 19

*MATT*
June 4, 5, 11, 12, 16, 22, 27

*JEREMY*
June Booked solid
July 13 & 27 only open dates

*Daniel*
June Booked solid
July 13 only open day

Booking details:
Daniel 
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

*Picked up our new boat a few weeks ago, read about it and see pictures at:* http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=985202

*Follow us on facebook to get the latest reports/pictures:* https://www.facebook.com/pages/Run-N-Gun-Adventures-LLC/217081605008761

*On Instagram at:* http://instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Want to give a shout out and congratulations to team Boot Baitin' Babes in the first annual Ft. Bend County Boots and Buckles on the Bay Fishing tourney. My Wife, Mother-in-Law, Aunt and Dad fished it together and won 2nd place for both stringers. This was the first year for this tourney and I think it had 19-20 teams sign-up. The money raised will go towards the scholarship fund that the Ft. Bend County Fair gives away each year. The tourney was held on May 17th and I'm pretty sure they are going to host it annually during the same timeframe each year, the weekend between Mother's Day and Memorial Day weekend. The conditions where tough this year as we had 2ft low tide and a WSW wind at 20+mph all day.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Nick put his group on a solid box of fish today. Took a chance and tried something new early and it didn't workout like planned. Didn't have the first fish on stringer till about 10:30am and went to work on them from there. Not the 30 that was needed for limits, but plenty of fillets heading home for sure. Find bait and the fish aren't far away.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Solid fish hit the box this morning and it was great to feel the "THUMP" again! Waiting to get a picture from Nick, but when I last saw him his group was only a few short from being limited. I've been ran back into the boat before by sharks, but never one of these.


----------

